# Metamec Sun Clock



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

What's the view on these? Corny beyond belief and best consigned to the decade they came from?

Or have they passed beyond that now and can be considered cool/contemporary etc?










I like it anyway! 

Does anyone know if this would have had an electric movement originally? I can't find anything on this particular model on line.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I love it and would put one on the wall in my office without a second thought.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks. Can't let clocks be part of the watch hobby though. They take up too much space. :lol:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I remember those clocks and I'm sorry, but I have to say that looks truly hideous to me.

To each is own though..... never more true than in the watch/clock fraternity.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Houses from around the post WW2 building boom in the UK often (still if not re-furbed) had a small two pin plug/socket arrangement above the fireplace or hearth, this was there just to power the electric clocks like the various sunbursts. Same in the kitchen for kitchen clocks. These were deliberately "non-standard" and would only run the clocks, a bit like a shaver socket in to-day's set up.

You were a bit POSH if you had this fitted and the wires didn't show, they were tucked up behind the clock. Then battery quartz came along and all us CHAV equivalents could get a clock that didn't show the wires :yes:

Mrs Mel and me'sen had a SMITHS one, fell off the wall one night and landed on the dog. Big Lab he was, grabbed it, shook and thre it across the room, never worked againb after that :lol:


----------



## JL Smout (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't make up my mind whether I like it or not. It's certainly very sixties. Speaking of Metamec, here's one I picked up last year from a charity shop:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a nice one JL. Mine seems to be a love it or hate it thing. I would guess that people who remember them from when they were very common would be more prone to dislike it? My mother was horrified when I told her I was getting one. :lol:

Some interesting information Mel, thanks. I hope your Smiths one that fell on the dog wasn't as heavy and spiky as mine!


----------

